# Is your computer broadcasting?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was using my computer while the grand kids were watching cartoons. I swung around
around in my chair and the arm of the chair is just the right height to sweep across the key
board pressing the keys as it did. All of a sudden the kids said "awwwl paw paw!". 
What was displayed on my monitor screen was now on the TV. My computer is not 
hooked to the TV by any cables or anything. At first I thought "cool" But soon as I 
touched a key it was gone and I couldn't get it to do it again.

I got thinking about this and the only way this could happen would be if my computer
was broadcasting. I asked the guy that usually fixes my computer and said that should 
be impossible. I said "Should be?" Ok if my computer is capable of broadcasting then someone
made it that way. Right? And who would want to see what I was doing on my computer?
Can You see where this is going? Anyone out there have this happen? Or know anything about this?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am no computer geek, there is an option for an alternate screen display in the software, have never used it.
If you comp is wireless, that could do it. 
it should not have been on an active TV channel, but one of the alternate inputs.
Very likely if you have a smart TV.
I put a piece of electrical tape over the camera lens, just in case.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am no computer geek, there is an option for an alternate screen display in the software, have never used it.
> If you comp is wireless, that could do it.
> it should not have been on an active TV channel, but one of the alternate inputs.
> Very likely if you have a smart TV.
> I put a piece of electrical tape over the camera lens, just in case.


Nope,, no smart TV and no camera on my computer I di have wireless but this computer is hooked 
up with cables to the box.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have fooled with mine (Windows 7) because I thought it would be useful to have internet on a big screen. I can get video to display, but audio eludes me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Nope,, no smart TV and no camera on my computer I di have wireless but this computer is hooked
> up with cables to the box.


When you say box do you mean modem or wireless router? What is the wireless used for?


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

How were the grandkids watching cartoons? Youtube? Netflix? 

What device were they using? A Wii? A PC?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kau's guess:
Your computer is hardwired into a switch in the back of your wireless router.
A device is plugged into your television that uses this wireless network. (Chromecast, Amazon Fire, Roku, "smart" DVD player, etc...)
You inadvertently sent the command to your computer to send the screen image to the television via this connected device.

Tell us all the peripherals plugged into the TV, and we can point out the culprit.
I assure you, there is nothing on a stock computer that could natively broadcast your graphical output over the air for a regular television to pick up.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was using my computer while the grand kids were watching cartoons. I swung around
> around in my chair and the arm of the chair is just the right height to sweep across the key
> board pressing the keys as it did. All of a sudden the kids said "awwwl paw paw!".
> What was displayed on my monitor screen was now on the TV. My computer is not
> ...


I hope "Paw Paw" wasn't looking at the Swedish Bikini Prepper Site...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I hope "Paw Paw" wasn't looking at the Swedish Bikini Prepper Site...


Link, or it doesn't exist!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree with the other posts, Figure out the common point, do they both go back to a home router?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry about taking so long
I have a router that my phone line goes into.
I have a hard line that goes from the router to my computer. 

My TV has an old school antenna.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Sorry about taking so long
> I have a router that my phone line goes into.
> I have a hard line that goes from the router to my computer.
> 
> My TV has an old school antenna.


Well, I'd like to put this as politely as possible. I believe you, but I don't believe that this is possible.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

An old school antenna is an analog/raster based signal enveloped in an RF signal.

The graphics going to your computer monitor is a pixel based image, it is digital, and there are no RF frequencies related to the signal.

In order for the image to end up on your tv screen, imo, there has to be a piece of hardware, not just black magic, that is making the video transfer possible.

sorry I cant be more help.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Did, you experience deja vu? It might be time to add a layer of tinfoil inside your hat. My mask has a layer on the inside.:smug:


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Is there a small child in the house?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Try to find a new computer these days without a web cam feature. this "free feature" is now standard. Just to make myself feel better....... I have a camo band aid over the camera on my lap top that I predominately use.

Tinkerhell, perhaps you have succeeded in making "the list". Congratulations.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Sorry about taking so long
> I have a router that my phone line goes into.
> I have a hard line that goes from the router to my computer.
> 
> My TV has an old school antenna.


Someone has plugged something into something that you are unaware of.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

6 things I can think of that can do this.
Blue tooth, WiFi, cable boxes, blue ray players, DVD players, cell phones.
All these things can in conjunction with other devices link into each other nthrough broadcast. Bugs can do this too. All you have to do. Is Ctrl alt tab on some systems as far as I know to switch between screens. 
Good luck!
Now its time to Google Swedish bikini prepped sites for me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Draq wraith said:


> 6 things I can think of that can do this.
> Blue tooth, WiFi, cable boxes, blue ray players, DVD players, cell phones.
> All these things can in conjunction with other devices link into each other nthrough broadcast. Bugs can do this too. All you have to do. Is Ctrl alt tab on some systems as far as I know to switch between screens.
> Good luck!
> Now its time to Google Swedish bikini prepped sites for me.


Okay, just this once...only if you share the links. Seems Swede is being stingy with them.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Okay, just this once...only if you share the links. Seems Swede is being stingy with them.


here you go...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now I don't care who you are, even if your pen name is Swedishsocialist...... that right there is funny!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I have fooled with mine (Windows 7) because I thought it would be useful to have internet on a big screen. I can get video to display, but audio eludes me.


I have mine hooked up to the big screen, but the audio is run to a separate sound bar. Only audio outputs on my computer are the 3.5MM jacks. My tv doesn't have those. Just the RCA's.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> I have mine hooked up to the big screen, but the audio is run to a separate sound bar. Only audio outputs on my computer are the 3.5MM jacks. My tv doesn't have those. Just the RCA's.


If your graphics card has HDMI out, and your TV has HDMI in, you can push video and audio through the same cable to the television. You might know this already.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Nope,, no smart TV and no camera on my computer I di have wireless but this computer is hooked
> up with cables to the box.


Ok so what you are asking is, can my Computer broadcast a signal to a TV where neither the TV nor the computer are designed to do it?

Well lets see, nope, not unless you are NSA. It seems that in the event that your systems aren't somehow tempests into the TV bandwidths which are set pretty low, then you aren't transmitting.

Now bear in mind Tempest systems due mean that yes you computer is broadcasting, but its not a signal that a TV would normally receive.

Now bear in mind it is possible if by fluke the computer monitor operated at a frequency that the TV was tuned to.

For instance Cable TV cables will tune to a specific frequency (yes they can be read much like any antenna can be read) also computers do emit EM frequencies, which can be tapped into by external monitoring. In general though, it is very unlikely that the TV was tuned to a frequency being put out by your monitor, especially in a way you could view it.

What is the model of your monitor, computer, and TV?

Can you provide their model numbers?

Otherwise you are insane or had some type of burn on your eyes for a bit or something. Chances are you were just hallucinating, check your tap water if so, or food, or get some sleep or try different drugs if you didn't like the effect.

Stuff like this, http://climateviewer.com/2014/01/18...-computer-cellphone-screen-using-radio-waves/

but your TV would normally not be tuned to any of the frequencies that would be readable or their up / down frequency equivalents.

It is theoretically possible based on a variety of things but it would be like winning the EM transform lottery.

Now the tinfoil hat thing here (you are more likely insane and hallucinating) is that someone intercepted your monitor, and was transmitting at a channel that was equivolent to the TV channel via a CCTV or ATV type system, or perhaps was trying to spook you. But it is more likely you are insane.

Now bear in mind tempest is 30 + years old and now we have tempest for the human brain out there, but chances are unless you are a person of interest no one who knows how to use this tech is spooking you or making little errors like broadcasting on a common frequency at public TV stations.


----------

